# information about subclass 988



## Sulaiman56 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello dear, I want to apply MCV (subclass 988). But how can i get apply for this visa. After apply which ship company will provide job contact later..please give me information about this please...


----------



## Thinker64 (Aug 24, 2015)

My Brother got ZM /988 VISA for 3 years. The company offer him job from Mediterranean Shipping Company (Aust.) . When I call the Company MSC shipping they said everything Fake off. They do not have job at the moment. The offer letter not showing valid Phone number. I did google and I got MSC phone number. We paid $10,000 to Agent. My local agent getting Tranist Visa and Air ticket to Perth AUS. I am not sure he can travel to AUS and he can find job over there. I am not sure What to do. Please advise


----------



## Thinker64 (Aug 24, 2015)

Everything SCAM do not go


----------



## Sulaiman56 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thinker64 said:


> Everything SCAM do not go


Where are you from man..


----------

